# WHY WE SHOULD STOP CUTTING OUR TREES!



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*THIS IS GETTING REAL SERIOUS!*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't see a photo Dick??


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

it's gotten so serious - they even down the photos Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ha Ha your right Sharon


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I'm sorry, I'll have to figure out what I did wrong.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*IT SHOULD WORK NOW!*


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

LOL- nice!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Dick, this post made my day!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Never thought of that problem concerning having a tree shortage LOL


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I was ready for a debate on the issue! This must be a picture from the "City" Thanks


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Funny, Thanks


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

This Dawg don't do that like that. Suspenders get In da way


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

.........and wait till they put the birds in a holding pattern to take turns landing and taking off…...............(-:

Thanks for brightening my day, Dick…......

Jim


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

You should see the lineup at the women's tree!


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Now thats funny !!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

great picture 
thank´s for sharingthe laugh

Jim I thought you already used the birdsystem in Alaska 
you can´t have enoff tree´s to avoid it…LOL

Dennis


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

From the picture, I'd say that's a pee tree.( urineus yucalyptus)


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

You must put one of these in for every tree cut down.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great laugh for the morning..


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

That made my morning! Great laugh!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Now that's funny Dick. It's remarkable how they got those mutts to line up huh? Thanks for the belly laugh. Man did I sleep like the dead last night. Must have been some left over anesthesia to go with my meds.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great joke


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*We're glad you liked it Mike!*

You needed something like this after what you went through yesterday.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Looks like New Orleans on Mardi Gras day.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

way too funny


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

was that the ladies room?


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Ha….........funny.

AKA….........Woodchic


----------



## JohnL (Jul 19, 2010)

Reminds me of that Bugs Bunny cartoon which has these dogs chasing Bugs, he runs down an alley and grabs a book from a table to swing it at the dogs. They all stop, look intently and run away. Bugs is confused, looks at the book and the title is "There's a Tree in Brooklyn".


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the idea of replacing trees with fireplugs but it's hard to make a table out of a fireplug.
The book title is the basis for a movie if I recall, "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn." BTW, Bugs Bunny was taken off TV because it was too violent. So we have South Park and other lousy cartoons! Go figure!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Very funny!

I miss Bugs Bunny and all of the other Looney Tunes.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I had a subscription to Bugs Bunny, & Looney Tunes when I was a kid.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a good one!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

It's a dog's life Dick. LOL


----------

